# GM Top Engine Clean? Nissan Equivalent?



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Today after my shift at Nordies, I went to go finish up the clutch on his Berretta GTZ, then he showed me this bottle he got from the dealership, GM Top Engine Clean, I think is the name, anyway its suppose to clean the internals of the combustion camber, you know carbon deposits all that junks, and wow... you should have seen all the smoke that came out of that car, it was pretty crazy, we then used the top engine clean on his Izuzu, that was even worse, basically though its a liquid that you, at first, run a tube from the throttle body, that takes in air, to the can of engine clean, and turn on the car, let it drink down around 2/3s, then when the car is off poor in the remaining 1/3, let it sit for :30 mins, then drive the car around a bit, seems like a good product, now before I just go using it on my Nissan, wondering if any of you guys know of something like this that we can buy from the dealership, if not I'll get the GM one and report my findings on my car


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

The stuff sounds good, if you can take a look down the Sparkplug holes and look at the pistons, that will tell you if the stuff is working.



Dave


----------

